# ouvrir de nouvelles routes



## Frasi

Buongiorno,
è una frase semplice ma non mi viene nulla di creativo.


Questa azienda produce ciclomotori, biciclette ecc. I potenziali clienti possono inviare una richiesta per provare uno dei loro modelli. Questa è la frase di ringraziamento e conclusione:

"_Nous nous réjouissons de vous voir ouvrir de nouvelles routes".

_Siamo lieti di...aprirti nuove strade? Cerco qualche idea migliore. Grazie!

Edit: avevo un po' di urgenza, quindi ho usato la mia proposta con una piccola modifica, anche se non particolarmente creativa. Non era facile trovare qualcosa di altrettanto conciso, senza perdersi in inutili frasone (col poco tempo a disposizione).


----------



## pulteney

"Di vedervi aprire nuove strade", no?


----------



## matoupaschat

pulteney said:


> "Di vedervi aprire nuove strade", no?


Dato che la risposta veniva troppo tardi, non ci avevo fatto caso, ma sembra di sì: "_Nous nous réjouissons de vous voir ouvrir de nouvelles routes" = "ci rallegriamo di vedervi aprire nuove strade", _mentre"_Nous nous réjouissons de vous voir s'ouvrir de nouvelles routes" = "ci rallegriamo di vedere delle __nuove strade __aprirsi a voi"_


----------



## Frasi

Sì letteralmente sarebbe stata così, ma ho preferito una traduzione più libera, in italiano non è proprio comune "vedervi aprire nuove strade", è l'azienda che apre loro le strade consentendo di provare i suoi modelli..quindi mi sono presa un po' di libertà


----------



## pulteney

Frasi, a me sembrava che "vedervi aprire nuove strade" fosse perfetto come slogan pubblicitario per un'azienda che produce motocicli. Loro ti danno un motociclo con cui tu cliente puoi aprire nuove strade (nel lavoro, nel tempo libero, tutto quello che vuoi). E' uno slogan perfetto


----------



## Corsicum

On pourrait tenter via des synonymes :
"_Nous nous réjouissons de vous voir ouvrir de nouvelles voies"._
"_Nous nous réjouissons de vous voir ouvrir de nouvelles perspectives"._
"_Nous nous réjouissons de vous voir ouvrir de nouvelles orientations"._


----------



## Frasi

pulteney said:


> Frasi, a me sembrava che "vedervi aprire nuove strade" fosse perfetto come slogan pubblicitario per un'azienda che produce motocicli. Loro ti danno un motociclo con cui tu cliente puoi aprire nuove strade (nel lavoro, nel tempo libero, tutto quello che vuoi). E' uno slogan perfetto



Non so, a me non piaceva, ecco perché ho postato la domanda..ovviamente sarei arrivata anche io alla traduzione letterale 'vedervi aprire nuove' strade, ma volevo qualcosa di diverso .


----------

